# fake plants



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Why are using fake plants so bad for darts?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Fake plants are bad chi.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Live plants required? No. Recommended for the long term keeping and health of pdf's? Yes. Plants play a big role in keeping the humidity levels up where they need to be. they also help the process of breaking down waste matter, which these frogs produce a lot of. One of the (many) great pleasures I get out of keeping pdf's is constructing and maintaining a live planted vivarium for them to live in. I enjoy knowing that my animals are living as close to as naturally as I can possibly provide.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

also dont forget how ugly and lame fake plants are.
]


----------



## tmx (Sep 27, 2011)

I enjoy the live plants as much as I do the dart frogs! Seeing them both together and thriving is the best part! Usually when people ask me about them, I start off telling them about the viv/plants before I actually tell them about the frogs!


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

lol... I got into this for the plants; the frogs are just the icing on the cake.

OP, remember that you don't have to keep difficult plants -- easy-to-grow and undemanding plants like pothos will provide all of the same benefits (and impress most people with your green thumb) without requiring any special attention or care. Also, they're cheap to acquire (and replace, if something goes wrong).


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

just to continue the general flow of this thread, i would rather put fake frogs in a viv than fake plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

skanderson said:


> just to continue the general flow of this thread, i would rather put fake frogs in a viv than fake plants.


I concur.

*


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

There are way more real plants than fake plants. I love when people ask if the plants are real...


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> There are way more real plants than fake plants. I love when people ask if the plants are real...


People ask me that all the time! I love their surprised faces that they put on when I say they are.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I couldn't get that "window into the forest" behind my desk with fake plants. I am just as excited about the plants as I am the frogs.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Would you put your baby down for a nap on astro turf ?


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm picking up live plants soon from black jungle terrarium supply!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Fake plants don't help with humidity and oxygen levels? 

I like to use fake with my geckos because it's easier to clean their tubs every week and they don't care, but I'd never use them with frogs.


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

has anyone ever bought plants from local nursery? i have one right down from my house! but dont they use chemicals and stuff?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I always bought nice tropicals from Atlantic Garden Center in Va Beach and they didn't use pesticides, but again you never know what the grower uses. I asked once at the store but they didn't know.

I know at Lowes all they use is a hose and a sprayer but the truck comes from FL so no telling.


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I want to get some new live plants today and make a viv I got a spare exo Terra! What are good plants for darts from a nursery or Lowes? And what would I ask them when I go look?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Just look in their tropical section. Different stores use different suppliers, you'd be surprised what you would find. Only issue with Lowes os now we are setting up christmas in the greenhouse and plants are being clearanced except for bigger houseplants. 

Still, I've seen pepperomias and nice smaller ferns. I found a couple selaginella ferns the other day, hiding behind some pots. They were a little yellow, but put them in the greenhouse and misted them and they looking a lot better.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> There are way more real plants than fake plants. I love when people ask if the plants are real...


I've gotten that alot too especially when I was keeping planted aquariums. It always amazes me.
Live plants are definitely the bread and butter of any naturalistic build.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

How do I get plants to grow off wood or from the upper part of my exo Terra how would mount them?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Use a piece of sphagnum moss and a vine and stable/pin/tooth pic it into your BG....

I would go with cuttings opposed to buying whole plants. When I used whole plants I got snails and slugs compared to cuttings.


----------

